# drivers window leaks???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

on my drivers window where iit goes into the door it appears to have a bigger gap than the passenger side. so when i shut my door it does not seal up against the seal and it leaks. does anyone know of a way i can tighten the gap???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> on my drivers window where iit goes into the door it appears to have a bigger gap than the passenger side. so when i shut my door it does not seal up against the seal and it leaks. does anyone know of a way i can tighten the gap???


 Tightened up the lock gap may cure that problem.......


----------

